# I like knots.



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 1, 2020)

Garlic knots are flipping amazing. Does anyone else share this sentiment?


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 1, 2020)

There's an attention grabber. I was thinking rope knots.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 1, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Garlic knots are flipping amazing. Does anyone else share this sentiment?


Oh yeah! Gimme some thick and delicious knots!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Knot knot
Who's there?
Ship.
Ship who?
*ship horn*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 1, 2020)

OwO


----------



## Kharne (Nov 1, 2020)

Garlic knots dipped in a buttery sauce, that's some good shit right there


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 1, 2020)

Damn furries


----------



## Hiridor (Nov 1, 2020)

Ah knots, reminds me of my scouting days, and some other things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Talk of food, and I am on a damn diet. Damn it. :V


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 1, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Talk of food, and I am on a damn diet. Damn it. :V



Food?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm posting pictures of big, round, hard knots and you can't stop me.






I hate these things, they're impossible to cut through and really bang up my chisels and planes.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 1, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I'm posting pictures of big, round, hard knots and you can't stop me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie I thought this was a picture of Jupiter for a second


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone a fan of the monkey fist knots?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2020)

Every Bathroom.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

dang i love garlic bread


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 2, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> Garlic knots are flipping amazing. Does anyone else share this sentiment?


What the hecc is a garlic. Knot.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 2, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> What the hecc is a garlic. Knot.


It's like a piece of garlic bread that is in made into a knot. They're so good.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 2, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> It's like a piece of garlic bread that is in made into a knot. They're so good.


Nice, we just have garlic dough balls, I've never seen them knoted


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Nice, we just have garlic dough balls, I've never seen them knoted


yes, but for the purpose of humour that's why they chose this form.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> yes, but for the purpose of humour that's why they chose this form.


This isn't humorous, this is serious


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 2, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> This isn't humorous, this is serious


Getting knots is a super serious business! Lots of effort is put towards that end all around the world.
I really hope to eat some knots myself too someday


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

my knot always seems to get eaten.

i really should be more careful.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

Uhm, could you knot?


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> my knot always seems to get eaten.
> 
> i really should be more careful.


Looks like you got some appetizing knots


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

Cooking up some fresh warm knots, delicious and buttery for your oral enjoyment


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 3, 2020)

i like hitches, like clove hitches. especially one clove hitch and as many half-hitches that you can tie onto something before the person that has to haul it up on a scaffold lets you get away with before they notice what's up. yea.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 3, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Anyone a fan of the monkey fist knots?



I made one that has $1 in quarters in the middle. I can't remember why.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2020)

Knotty


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 3, 2020)

Knotty by nature


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 3, 2020)

I’m on the knotty list ÒwÓ


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 3, 2020)

Secure docking clamps


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 4, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> This isn't humorous, this is serious


None of you are without Garlic.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 6, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> None of you are without Garlic.



I eat garlic raw, right out of the dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 6, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I eat garlic raw, right out of the dirt.


I used to mow grass on a plot of land for my grandmother and there was wild garlic that grew there. If I'm honest I loved the smell of the garlic when I mowed down the stalks.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 6, 2020)

(I feel someone posted this next bit already, but...)
When is a knot knot a knot? When it's knot a knot, it's knot a knotty knot.

Seriously, why'd you have to get me all excited like that? I was gonna get out my speed gun and measure ships off the coast of St. Helier.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 9, 2020)

Imagine if you took two knots, but tied them together into one big super-knot?
...I mean yes, that would technically be a 'Garlic BEND' not a 'Garlic Knot', but it might be a good experiment!
And then you can move onto knot *nålbinding*!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 9, 2020)

Drops the Gordian knot into the thread-


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 10, 2020)

Honestly, the bowline is just the best knot when you need a good knot real quick.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Honestly, the bowline is just the best knot when you need a good knot real quick.


Woah, careful there! The bowline has a way of untying itself if you don't keep it under constant load!

Personally, and purely for aesthetic reasons, I like the Monkey Fist, though it's really only of use for putting a weight on the end of a line for throwing purposes or decoration.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 12, 2020)

Faustus said:


> Woah, careful there! The bowline has a way of untying itself if you don't keep it under constant load!
> 
> Personally, and purely for aesthetic reasons, I like the Monkey Fist, though it's really only of use for putting a weight on the end of a line for throwing purposes or decoration.



True, but if your knot isn't under tension, then you're not really using it, are you?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 13, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> True, but if your knot isn't under tension, then you're not really using it, are you?


Ah, but the line on, for example, a towed boat can go slack unexpectedly as the leading vessel varies in speed and heading.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 13, 2020)

Faustus said:


> Ah, but the line on, for example, a towed boat can go slack unexpectedly as the leading vessel varies in speed and heading.



Well, schit, better make it a figure 8.


----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 16, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Drops the Gordian knot into the thread-


BRING ME MY LARGE SWORD


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Aura330 (Nov 26, 2020)

This is the forum equivalent of clickbait lmao


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 26, 2020)

Good Boy Avery said:


>



That's what I use for loading my roof rack. Ratchet straps are for noobs.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 26, 2020)

"the furry fandom isn't inherently sexual"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 26, 2020)

Actually, I don't do a conventional trucker's hitch. I make the first bight with an alpine butterfly because it is easier and at least just as strong.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 26, 2020)

Robin Hood of Knotingham


----------



## zandelux (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Kumali (Apr 7, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> There's an attention grabber. I was thinking rope knots.


I like garlic knots AND rope knots.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 7, 2021)

At Knott's you will have the time of your life being bounced up and down and shaken all about ;3


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2021)

A red knot (_Calidris canutus_) out in the open


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 7, 2021)

That's "knot" what I was expecting. :3


----------



## Kumali (Apr 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> At Knott's you will have the time of your life being bounced up and down and shaken all about ;3
> 
> View attachment 106886



Immortalized by the late great John Fahey...


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

you know those clothes you can get made of knotted rope..?

Hojojutsu. That's it.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 19, 2021)

I like garlic knots.

hard, steamy, and slightly damp and fragrant.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 19, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> you know those clothes you can get made of knotted rope..?
> 
> Hojojutsu. That's it.


I prefer the ancient martial art of hurling vagrants at people you dislike.
Hobojitsu.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I prefer the ancient martial art of hurling vagrants at people you dislike.
> Hobojitsu.


but the name implies it's the martial art OF hobos.

so they throw each other?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 21, 2021)

The very title of this thread is sin


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> but the name implies it's the martial art OF hobos.
> 
> so they throw each other?


No, they just volunteer. They love it!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

MarkOfBane said:


> The very title of this thread is sin


Or click bait


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 22, 2021)

Faustus said:


> No, they just volunteer. They love it!


i would


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i would


Well then, take a seat on my nice comfy trebuchet!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 22, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Well then, take a seat on my nice comfy trebuchet!
> View attachment 107949


YAY!

*gets flung*

*lands safely*

darn, not again!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> *lands safely*
> 
> darn, not again!


Oh, well, if you *want* to get hurt, you need my... *other* personal service.
But that comes under 'Marital Arts', not 'Martial Arts'.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2021)

I like garlic knots that were left in a bag for a few too many weeks.

Warm, slimy, Furry Knots


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Oh, well, if you *want* to get hurt, you need my... *other* personal service.
> But that comes under 'Marital Arts', not 'Martial Arts'.


was my sig not a big enough clue?


----------



## Saokymo (May 2, 2021)

There’s not nearly enough discussion of Celtic knots in this thread.


----------



## Throwaway (May 4, 2021)

I like to put knots in my mouth.

garlic knots are so warm and salty.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 4, 2021)

This thread is not about nots but all about knots and not nots
So remember not nots but knots


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 4, 2021)

OP got banned


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> OP got banned


get used to it


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

i have cornovii ancestors.

so wicker weaving is in my blood.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i have a bow wow boyfriend


----------



## Chamelea Harding (May 18, 2021)

i like knots maybe a bit too much Xd


----------



## Foxridley (May 19, 2021)

I remember a storm with winds of about 40 knots.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 19, 2021)

Bruh, what have you done


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2021)

*Phwoooar! Eh? Eh?*


----------



## Kumali (May 20, 2021)

"Mr. Knott was a good master, in a way.

"Watt had no direct dealings with Mr. Knott, at this period. Not that Watt was ever to have any direct dealings with Mr. Knott, for he was not. But he thought, at this period, that the time would come when he would have direct dealings with Mr. Knott. [...]

"This is not to say that Watt never saw Mr. Knott at this period, for he did, to be sure. He saw him from time to time, passing through the ground floor on his way to the garden from his quarters on the first floor, and on his way back from the garden to his quarters, and he saw him also in the garden itself. But these rare appearances of Mr. Knott, and the strange impression they made on Watt, will be described please God at greater length, at another time. [...]

"Mr. Knott never left the grounds, as far as Watt could judge. Watt thought it unlikely that Mr. Knott could leave the grounds, without it coming to his notice. But he did not reject the possibility of Mr. Knott's leaving the grounds, without his being any the wiser. But the unlikelihood, on the one hand of Mr. Knott's leaving the grounds, and on the other of his doing so without exciting the general comment, seemed very great, to Watt. [...]

"So Watt did not know what had happened. He did not care, to do him justice, what had happened. But he felt the need to think that such and such a thing had happened then, the need to be able to say, when the scene began to unroll its sequences, yes, I remember, that is what happened then.

"Watt's stay in Mr. Knott's house was less agreeable, on this account, than it would have been, if such incidents had been unknown, or his attitude towards them less anxious, that is to say, if Mr. Knott's house had been another house, or Watt another man. For outside Mr. Knott's house, and of course grounds, such incidents were unknown, or so Watt supposed. And Watt could not accept them for what they perhaps were, the simple games that time plays with space, now with these toys, and now with those, but he was obliged, because of his peculiar character, to enquire into what they meant, oh not into what they really meant, his character was not so peculiar as all that, but into what they might be induced to mean, with the help of a little patience, a little ingenuity.

"But what was this pursuit of meaning, in this indifference to meaning? And to what did it tend? These are delicate questions. For when Watt at last spoke of this time, it was a time long past, and of which his recollections were, in a sense, perhaps less clear than he would have wished, though too clear for his liking, in another. Add to this the notorious difficulty of recapturing, at will, modes of feeling peculiar to a certain time, and to a certain place, and perhaps also to a certain state of the health, when the time is past, and the place left, and the body struggling with quite a new situation. Add to this the obscurity of Watt's communications, the rapidity of his utterance and the eccentricities of his syntax, as elsewhere recorded. Add to this the material conditions in which these communications were made. Add to this the scant aptitude to receive of him to whom they were proposed. Add to this the scant aptitude to give of him to whom they were committed. And some idea will perhaps be obtained of the difficulties experienced in formulating, not only such matters as those here in question, but the entire body of Watt's experience, from the moment of his entering Mr. Knott's establishment to the moment of his leaving it."

- From _Watt_ by Samuel Beckett


----------

